

Doge JavaScript Object Notation - SomeoneWeird
http://dogeon.org/

======
TheCoreh
I've made a parser for it, based on Douglas Crockford's reference
implementation of JSON:
[https://github.com/coreh/dson_parse/](https://github.com/coreh/dson_parse/)

------
nightmedia
such notation, what fun, how interesting, wow

------
ludamad
Great, an esoteric markup language

~~~
seanewest
not a markup language. very serious

------
seanewest
wow

